# can't get letters of time



## can'tfindit (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been having trouble getting some letters of time from an electrical company in ft collins as I am new to the business I am at a loss as to what to do. The employee in question has over 8,000 hours with this contractor and they are giving him the run around about getting copies of his lettere of time so we can get him his Journeymans liscense. If anyone out there can help your suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Do you have to have a letter from the previous company or can you write down the hours and contact information for the licensing agency to verify. For a license in a nearby state (not electric) all I had to do was provide the hours, companies and contact info (and I doubt they even verified the info). If you are required to have a letter of hours from the previous employer I would think they would be obligated to provide it, maybe even legally. Maybe if you write the letter for them with the information they may sign it for you, could be they're just lazy. If that don't work call them every hour and keep asking for it. Contact an attorney and see what he/she has to say, they might be able to just make a call and allude to legal action and they might send out the letter. Unless there's bad blood or the guy is incompetent I can't see why they wouldn't send out the letter.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It may be different in your state, but I am unaware of any laws that would compel me to provide letters of time for anyone. I would anyhow, but I might drag my feet if the guy was a goof.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Did they actually give him his apprentice license/ registration. Does he have check stubs. Lots of Companies and apprentices forget about the details like registering. Should be a simple thing with the right docs. You have to use the state form for the letter.

I don't think the state actually asks to see stubs but it would help with the employer. I'm having a little problem with my master electrician deciding how many hours are actually doing electrical work and how many hours are things like digging ditches etc. I think that is chicken crap. I'd be a little more forceful if i was ready to test but i havn't read enough of md's posts yet.

All the rules and forms are online I think under Colo State Gov. somewhere.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Have the kid join the union, they'll handle all that stuff for him :notworthy


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> Have the kid join the union, they'll handle all that stuff for him :notworthy


5 years from now if he didn't register.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> 5 years from now if he didn't register.


Didn't register?

My state requires 8000 hours and union requires 10000 hours, but they send in my letter at 7700 hours when I'm ready for the test and have met the other criteria (800 hours school, apprentice license for 4 consecutive years). And most contractors will give JW wage after passing the state test.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Colorado has an apprentice license or registration. There may be a way you can document some unregistered hours but it is tough enough to do it the right way that I think comming in the back door would be difficult. 

Used to be able to buy a letter but you can't anymore. I tried.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> Colorado has an apprentice license or registration. There may be a way you can document some unregistered hours but it is tough enough to do it the right way that I think comming in the back door would be difficult.
> 
> Used to be able to buy a letter but you can't anymore. I tried.


When I joined up with the union, they gave me a sheet to fill out for hours of all the different type stuff I've done (I fudged it a little), then faxed it to my old boss in California, he signed it and also wrote a letter of consent for me on company letterhead (required) and they let me right in.

Gave me 2000 hours credit(which put me at 3rd step), but since I never had any schooling I had to start at first year there.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I like licensing, testing, ( in English), and documenting time. I spent enough years in trades where a guy could roll into town with a station wagon and a skilsaw and be considered a serious bidder on a job. It seems to be getting worse. Only a couple of protected trades left and there are a bunch of people ascared of electricity. It's not the scariest thing I've ever done for work.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

K2eoj said:


> I like licensing, testing, ( in English), and documenting time. I spent enough years in trades where a guy could roll into town with a station wagon and a skilsaw and be considered a serious bidder on a job. It seems to be getting worse. Only a couple of protected trades left and there are a bunch of people ascared of electricity. It's not the scariest thing I've ever done for work.


I think "dateline" needs to do a story on scab outfits, maybe then people will realize that not any monkey can do construction

I think I'm more scared of heights than electricity, though they don't bother me either, just a matter of being smarter than the inanimate object you're working with.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> I think "dateline" needs to do a story on scab outfits, maybe then people will realize that not any monkey can do construction
> 
> I think I'm more scared of heights than electricity, though they don't bother me either, just a matter of being smarter than the inanimate object you're working with.


hey joe
watch your language
I am a self employed contractor and some of the biggest dirtbags and morons [I expect that is your imputation of scab] I ever met were during the three years I worked as an IBEW foreman.
For years, all the qualifications you needed to be a "Union" electrician here was that your uncle Tom or dad were in the local.

[nuthin' personal]


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

RobertWilber said:


> hey joe
> watch your language
> I am a self employed contractor and some of the biggest dirtbags and morons [I expect that is your imputation of scab] I ever met were during the three years I worked as an IBEW foreman.
> For years, all the qualifications you needed to be a "Union" electrician here was that your uncle Tom or dad were in the local.
> ...


Wow, robert never heard you come down so hard on the union. My comment had nothing to do with either side of that subject. 

Gettin in cause you're family still goes on, doesn't mean anything though, I've met plenty that are great and also plenty aren't worth a damn.

You gotta understand the difference though, the union secures the huge jobs. If there're 200 electricians on the job it's real easy for these guys to blend in. And these big jobs go on for several years at a time, I feel sorry for the person who gets put in charge of a crowd of morons. But for the most part those are the guys that bounce from contractor to contractor, always taking the calls for the big jobs with lots of overtime and are probably making more money than me in a year.

We get them passing through our shop from time to time, but they only last until the particular job is up. And we tell them thanks and that we would love to have them back on the next big one. And it's that seemingly endless resource of manpower that makes the union work. Whether they're good or bad, they're still paying into the health and pension funds.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I privately wonder how many independant contractors spent time in the union? I know me and Robert did, and I _think_ Speedy did for a spell too. My biggest objection was traveling all over Kingdom Come. That's the drawback to living in a rural area. If I lived in NYC or Vegas, I might still be union. It's also harder to "shine" when there's 100 electricians on the job. Nobody cares that you just did a rack of identical offsets.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ive had sim problems, as in CT we now carry SP lic.
same deal as e1 p1
its new and im looking forward to its enforcement & played a role in its creation...

anyway cant get letters of time...???
sounds like his overtime wa paid in cash lol
ray


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I've never been with one of the huge contractors, but the teachers and everyone says they all know who the best guys are. That whole 'cream of the crop' analogy right.


----------



## erich7502 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a simalar problem. here is the scenerio.

Company that was worked for went bankrupt, no one is available and there was no license requirements for Limited Energy in the first place. then moved to a new state and that state requires a license. I have met many licensed people who have had their hours verified by another contractor on their letterhead. Thus the state gave them the ability to take the exam.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Maybe old pay stubs if you have them? You could try contacting your old boss and ask him to put your hours/experience down on old company letterhead (make your own if not available). See if an affidavit from you or your old boss/company will suffice. Another place to get proof is the unemployment/employment office they have your work history for a few years back, I suppose your w2 or 1099 forms could also prove employment.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Nobody cares that you just did a rack of identical offsets.


Just saw this, I appreciate a rack of identical offsets, to me it's like a piece of art.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sparky Joe said:


> Wow, robert never heard you come down so hard on the union. My comment had nothing to do with either side of that subject.
> 
> Gettin in cause you're family still goes on, doesn't mean anything though, I've met plenty that are great and also plenty aren't worth a damn.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Joe!

Ever been called a "Shoppie"?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Tab Faber said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> Ever been called a "Shoppie"?


Never been called a "shoppie", though I'm sure I am, as are most guys I know well with this shop.

I started driving my new hot looking black with tan lettering van to school this week (we do day school here). And have been hearing lots of off color comments about it through the corner of my eye.

Doesn't bother me, I like all comments about the treatment I'm getting. Even the guys at the shop make comments about how my van is an older year than theirs. I assume it to be about the fact that they didn't get a van as soon as me.

And that last fact I contribute to not seeing their name here in the most popular 'work talk' forum around.


----------



## skeeter (May 18, 2007)

I have been told that former foreman can also write you a letter in Colorado. I'm not sure if this is true, but worth a try. I would call Co. Electrical board to verify. I know that employers are not obligated to give you a letter, or an affidavit, only to register you as an apprentice. Hope this helps.


----------

